# FINS Hollow Color Coded Line



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We have color coded braid lines made in the US now.
Tuf-line Guides Choice and Jerry Brown Hollow

*Tuf-line Guides Choice*
Tuf-line solid was my choices before I switched to hollow lines.
Tuf-line is very consistent and prices are not expensive.
When they introduced color coded Guides Choice line I was very disappointed because the color changes at every 10 ft with three different color.
It seems they make color coded line without knowing the purpose of it.
You drop the line crank and drop again a few times. Then you lose the depth of your jigs. I hardly can recommend this color coded lines though the line itself is very good.

*Jerry Brown Hollow color coded line*
The new color coded line become popular as JB Hollow has some advantage of Japanese PE lines. The breaking point of Jerry Brown is higher and more consistent than Japanese PE lines. And also JB Hollow lines are spliceable.

However it changes color at every 10 yards with 10 different colors.
I used Japanese PE line with 5 colors and 10 colors. 10 colors are simply too many.
I recommend JB Hollow color coded lines just because I didn't have any other better alternative among hollow lines.

*FINS Hollow Color Coded Line*

Then, FINS introduced color coded hollow line. 
Finally I got the line I wanted. Color changes at every 25 ft with 4 different colors. When jigging tuna you don't need exact depth for Japanese style jigging.
Let say tuna are marked at 100 ft. You just drop jig to 150 ft and crank upto 50 ft and drop to 150 ft again. With color changes at 25 ft and with only 4 colors, it is much easier and convenient to drop your jigs at desirable depth.

I see 80 lbs is 16 stranded like Jerry Brown hollow. Jerry Brown 80# breaks at 150# and I can assume this FINS line has similar breaking point.

It seems to me FINS hollow color coded lines are big winner if the line is as strong and consistent as Jerry Brown.
I plan to experiment this FINS hollow color coded lines extensively.


----------

